# Where Are These Boots From?



## _tiffany (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw someone post these boots on a message board and was wondering if anyone knows where they are from (the user didn't respond when I asked):







Thanks!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are really cute. But I don't know where they're from.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 27, 2008)

miss sixty?


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't help you, sorry, but I'll be watching this thread, because I'd LOVE to know also! Those are JUST what I've been looking for


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 27, 2008)

They're from an asian website. I've seen them a while ago somewhere, I just can't remember where or the name of the website.


----------



## mamabear (Mar 28, 2008)

Steve madden has similar ones. Here you go ENFORCE COGNAC LE


----------



## _tiffany (Mar 29, 2008)

I found similar ones here  if anyone is interested.


----------

